#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Структура стихов

## Кхантибало

Поскольку с долготой гласных разобрались, пытаюсь понять как оно работает в стихах.

Ратана сутта 

строфа первая по слогам:
Yā-nī-dha bhū-tā-ni sa-mā-ga-tā-ni, 
bhum-mā-ni vā yā-ni va an-ta-lik-khe. 
Sab-be-va bhū-tā su-ma-nā bha-van-tu, 
a-tho-pi sak-kac-ca su-ṇan-tu bhā-si-taṃ.

А теперь по долготе: (+) - долгий слог, (-) - короткий


```
++-++--+-+-
++-++--+-+-
++-++--+-+-
-+-++--+-+-+
```

4 строка выпадает как по порядку, так и по количеству слогов (11 - 11 - 11 - 12).

Вторая строфа той же сутты:
Tas-mā hi bhū-tā ni-sā-me-tha sab-be, 
met-taṃ ka-ro-tha mā-nu-si-yā pa-jā-ya. 
Di-vā ca rat-to ca ha-ran-ti ye ba-liṃ, 
tas-mā hi ne rak-kha-tha ap-pa-mat-tā.

По долготе:


```
++-++-++-++,
-+-+-+--+-+-
-+-++--+-+-+, 
++-++--+-++
```

Количество слогов: 11 - 12 - 12 - 11
Порядок похож, но не точно.

Пятая строфа:
Yaṃ bud-dha-seṭ-ṭho pa-ri-vaṇ-ṇa-yī su-ciṃ, 
sa-mā-dhi-mā-nan-ta-ri-kañ-ña-mā-hu. 
Sa-mā-dhi-nā te-na sa-mo na vij-ja-ti, 
i-dam-pi dham-me ra-ta-naṃ pa-ṇī-taṃ. 
E-te-na sac-ce-na su-vat-thi ho-tu.

По долготе:


```
++--+--+-+-+,  
-+-++--+-+-
-+-++--+-+--, 
-+-++--+-++ 
++-++--+-+-
```

2, 3 и 4 строки похожи, но не полностью совпадают. По количеству слогов: 12 - 11 - 12 - 11-11.

Ещё, если это стихи, то должна определяться длина стихотворной стопы. Складывается впечатление, что она равна 6 по схеме -+-++- для 11-сложных строф.

----------


## Кхантибало

Вот здесь разбор, который я пытался делать, и анализ стихотворных размеров
http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka...a-p2b.html#Six

----------


## Ассаджи

"Общество палийских текстов" предоставило для всеобщего пользования скан книги

A.K. Warder

PALI METRE (1967)

http://www.palitext.com/palitext/PaliMetre.pdf

(151 MB)

Еще есть работы досточтимого Анандаджоти по просодии:

http://www.ancient-buddhist-texts.ne...s/TS-index.htm

----------

Кхантибало (10.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

Все гата более менее внятно читаются как *ямб*, видно что чётные слоги гораздо чаще - длинные, а нечётные - короткие. Ну или оба слога стопы одинаковой длительности , что даёт свободу выбора, логично что в пользу ямба. Так как это всё таки декламация, а не пение, то не так уж страшно время от времени ударным делать короткий слог, а длинный - безударным. Это вполне реально прочесть без ошибки. В конечном счёте это будет выглядеть скорее как исключение из общей картины. Ну или если всё таки происходит пение, то ничего страшного в том что бы пожертвовать длительностью гласной ради размера.

Отдельно есть смысл отметить тайскую декламацию - основная её проблема - перенос тайских правил чтения алфавита на Пали. А конкретно - при стечении и согласных частенько вылезает посторонняя гласная "а". это разумеется радикально сбивает ритм, им приходится изобретать весьма сложную, отличную от ямба ритмику, которую они к тому же дополняют не свойственным Пали тонами. Тоны неизбежно появляются изза сочетания тайских букв, таец автоматически ставит тон в зависимости от структуры слога и класса согласной буквы.

----------

Vladiimir (23.11.2015), Ассаджи (15.11.2015), Денис Евгеньев (13.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2015)

----------

